# Chiarire al definitivamente



## Leda

Hola a todos,
Me gustaria por favor que me ayudasen con la traducción de esta frase que encontrè en una novela:

'Credo che non ci siamo chiariti al definitivamente tutte e due...'

Aqui va mi intento: 'Creo que no se han aclarado definitivamente las cosas para ambos'. 

Y aqui el contexto: una pareja que acaba de romper y él, le dice esta frase en un mensaje.  No logro darle un sentido; magino que se tratarà de verse para hablar o algo, pero no entiendo porque no se especifica claramente....me confunde sobre todo 'tutte e due'....¡no se por donde van los tiros!  
Muchas gracias de antemano,
Leda xxxxxxx


----------



## Larroja

Leda said:


> 'Credo che non ci siamo chiariti *al*  definitivamente tutte e due...



Hola Leda. Ese "al" es una falta, y con ésto creo que la frase queda clarísima, ¿no?


----------



## Leda

Gracias Larroja, de cualquier forma ¡en la novela viene escrito asi! si, me queda claro el significado....pero no le veo sentido a ese 'tutte e due'...¿podría haberse omitido y decir: 'Credo che non ci siamo chiariti'?


----------



## ursu-lab

En tu frase italiana hay al menos dos faltas: un "al" que sobra y "tuttE e due" con "tutte" femenino plural que no coincide con "ci siamo chiaritI" masculino plural. Era "tutt'e due", ¿no?Y "Ci" es "nos" -> nos hemos aclarado.Él le está diciendo a su ex pareja que tienen un discurso pendiente.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> En tu frase italiana hay al menos dos faltas: un "al" que sobra y "tuttE e due"



Es verdad. No me había dado cuenta de la segunda falta. La frase correcta sería: Credo che non si siamo chiariti definitivamente tutt'e due. En español: Creo que ambos no non hemos aclarado definitivamente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Y "definitivamente" sería "de una vez por todas".


----------



## Geviert

Hola Leda,

sobre tu pregunta: cuando el adjetivo _tutto, _la conjunción_ e _y un número cardinal cualquiera aparecen en una expresión como la de tu ejemplo (_tutti e due_), se quiere expresar _complessivamente_ en su *totalidad *el número de elementos o personas que se nombran. En italiano la expresión tiene a veces un significado enfático desde el momento que incluye claramente las unidades en un todo definido y excluye todo aquello que no es nombrado colectivamente en esa "totalidad". Si alguien afirma _credo che non ci siamo chiariti definitivamente tutti e due_ hace más evidente que aquello que no ha quedado claro (dicho por defecto) depende únicamente de ambas personas y de nadie más.


----------



## 0scar

_Creo que ambos todavia no nos hemos dicho todo.
No nos hemos aclarado... _no funciona bien en castellano.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> _No nos hemos aclarado... _no funciona bien en castellano.


Tal vez en España lo dicen así, Oscar.





Larroja said:


> La frase correcta sería: Credo che non si siamo  chiariti definitivamente tutt'e due. En español: Creo que ambos no non  hemos aclarado definitivamente.


Lo que yo no entiendo es qué significa exactamente "non ci siamo chiariti" o "no nos hemos aclarado": ¿que no le explicamos bien al otro, que no lo entendimos bien al otro o que no tenemos las ideas claras cada uno?


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Tal vez en España lo dicen así, Oscar.


No, no se dice. Al menos no con este sentido.
Tampoco se debería decir la otra propuesta de Óscar (No nos hemos dicho todo), sonaría demasiado agresiva, amenazadora, casi como un "Aquí no acaba la cosa"


----------



## Geviert

Honey: 

La expresión _(non) ci siamo chiariti_ deriva del verbo _chiarirsi _que quiere decir explicar(se) (_spiegarsi_) algo recíprocamente (_tutti i due_, en efecto como en el ejemplo) para superar un malentendido, una diferencia. _No nos hemos aclarado_ es un buen intento literal de la forma italiana, pero no es correcto como bien se ha señalado (se comprende, pero no es preciso). _No nos hemos dicho todo_, presupone la intención y depende demasiado del contexto, no presupone lo que el verbo indica (con independencia semántica, con o sin contexto): la intención del _chiarimento_. 

Yo diría simplemente: _creo que algo todavía no ha quedado claro entre los dos_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, d'accordo, "chiarirsi" (= spiegarsi reciprocramente) nel senso di "aclarar nuestra situación" o "dejar en claro nuestra situación" o ecc ecc. Cioè, vuol dire che "todavía quedan asuntos pendientes de resolver" e quindi lui le chiede di parlare con lei un'ultima volta, quella definitiva ("definitivamente") per chiudere la storia senza lasciare dubbi o equivoci in sospeso.
Il problema di comprensione, comunque, era duvuto, credo, agli errori nella trascrizione o nel testo stesso e alla traduzione del "ci" di "noi" con un "se" di terza persona. E, credo, alla confusione circa il significato dell'avverbio "definitivamente".


----------



## Leda

honeyheart said:


> Tal vez en España lo dicen así, Oscar.
> 
> Lo que yo no entiendo es qué significa exactamente "non ci siamo chiariti" o "no nos hemos aclarado": ¿que no le explicamos bien al otro, que no lo entendimos bien al otro o que no tenemos las ideas claras cada uno?



Honeyheart, me sucedia lo mismo que a ti. No entendia lo que significaba claramente...si no se explicaron o no tenian las ideas claras...¡muchas gracias porque asi hemos aclarado este asunto! 

Gracias a todos por la buenisima aclaración. Siento si han creado confusion las faltas, ¡ pero venian asi en la novela...! quizás fueran para hacerla mas real, dado que el personaje masculino es Italiano per abandona su tierra pequeño y pierde contacto con la lengua, adaptandose a otra antes que a la materna...
De cualquier forma, ahora quedó claro el tema 
Leda xxx


----------



## honeyheart

De nada, Leda.


----------

